# 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen



## tonycash (22. Juli 2017)

Hallo an das Forum,

Ich möchte meinen Fang teilen und deshalb veröffentliche ich mein Fang hier. 
Ich war gestern an der Billwerder Bucht, gegen Nachmittag fing ich an mit Köderfisch auf Zander zu angeln. Stundenlang kein biss, als ich kurz vorm aufhören war, spürte ich aufeinmal beim einholen ein sehr starken wiederstand, kein ruck. Ich dachte ich hänge fest bis ich merkte das ich einkurbeln kann und Bewegung spürte. Plötzlich ging der Fisch ab und ich war sehr beeindruckt von der Power. 
Ich dachte erst ich hab ein Wels am Haken weil ich sofort spürte da muss was sehr grosses dran sein und an Zander hab ich nicht gedacht weil ich spürte ein riesen wiederstand und wurde zum ende hin fast ins Wasser gezogen, zumindestens fühlte es sich so an
Als der Fisch an die Oberfläche kam, konnte ich es kaum glauben was ich da sah und wie gross der Zander war. Unglaublich. Ich dachte ich muss den Fang teilen, weil soviel grösser sind die Rekorde garnicht denke ich oder? 
Ich hab ihn leider nicht gewogen aber schätze der wog aufjedenfall 10kg  und war 96cm lang


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Das ist mal ein "amtlicher" Zander, Petri Heil!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Glückwunsch, toller Fisch!!

Stell den Fang auch hier mal mit ein, dann haste noch Chance auf Köder gewinnen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323363

;-))


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Hallo tonycash!
Ein Wahnsinnszander, Petri Heil!


----------



## Mad Angler (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Sehr schöner Zander #6
Petri!!!

Gruß Markus


----------



## Bibbelmann (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Toller Fisch und tolle Geschichte. Ich glaub ich geh heute auf Zander! : )


----------



## phirania (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Jeep das ist mal ein Zander....|rolleyes
Dickes Petri.#6


----------



## greenRiver (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

[edit by Admin]

Trotzdem schöner Fisch


----------



## inselkandidat (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

petri heil, was für ein Zander!:l

Meine Jahresration an Z- filet wäre gedeckt!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Schöner Brocken, fettes Petri. Alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



greenRiver schrieb:


> [edit by Admin]
> 
> Trotzdem schöner Fisch




Hallo,

warum nicht? Gerade bei derart großen Fischen, welche dem Ende ihrer Tage schon nahe sind ist es durchaus ok.
Und ein Zander, wenn ich mal einen als Beifang erwische geht auf jeden Fall mit, egal ob 60 cm oder 100 cm.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

*Ansage Admin *(nicht zu diskutieren, zu befolgen):

Zu mitnehmen oder zurücksetzen  braucht (UND GIBT) es keinerlei Diskussion bei uns im Forum bei Fangmeldungen.

Fangbildflaming wegen zurücksetzen ODER mitnehmen DULDEN WIR NICHT!

Zum Thema C+R gibts genügend Threads (aktuell: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329753), da kann man das diskutieren.

Wenn jemand gesetzlich erlaubt (wovon wie immer ausgehen zuerst) einen Fisch mitnimmt als Angler, ist es sein gutes Recht..

Wenn jemand gesetzlich erlaubt (wovon wie immer ausgehen zuerst) einen Fisch NICHT mitnimmt und zurücksetzt, ist es sein gutes Recht.

In beiden Fällen gratulieren wir zum Fang und werden Diskussionen bei Fangmeldungen um Zurücksetzen oder mitnehmen unterbinden.

Danke.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Hallo Thomas,

alles klar, werde ich künftig beachten. Aber ich habe keinerlei Kritik zu der Fangmeldung geübt sondern nur Stellung zu dem Beitrag von greenRiver bezogen und auch hier wertfrei.
Nur, warum kommt Deine Rüge nicht schon nach dem Beitrag Nr. 8 hier von
greenRiver ? Diese Aussage war schließlich wertend.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Das war nicht gegen Dich, das war allgemein.

Und kam nicht früher, weil ich nicht immer alles gleich mitkriegen kann und niemand die "Melden"-Funktion benutzt hatte.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Hallo,

Petri Heil dem glücklichen Fänger.



> Fangbildflaming wegen zurücksetzen ODER mitnehmen DULDEN WIR NICHT!



Aus anderen Gründen dann schon??;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

ne, stimmt. war aber hier eben das Thema


----------



## Lemmingx (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Petri zum Zander!

aber ich habe mal eine Frage ohne das töten des Fisches zu werten.
Hier wurde gesagt der Zander ist eher im letzten drittel seines Lebens  also sowieso geeignet zum mitnehmen aber ist es nicht viel eher so das  ein Zander in dieser Größe gerade zurück gesetzt werden sollte da er  viel mehr Laich absetzt als kleinere Fische und damit viel wichtiger für  den Bestand ist?

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Und? 
Ist Sache des Bewirtschafters, den dann zu schonen, wenn er das für sinnvoll hält (Küchenfenster).

Ist Mitnahme erlaubt, also der Fisch nicht geschont, kann man als Angler bedenkenlos mitnehmen.

Punkt..


----------



## Shura (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Holy Jeezus! Das gibt ne Menge leckere Filets. Dickes Petri! Du scheinst verdammt viel gutes Karma angehäuft zu haben. :vik:


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Petri zum Zander


----------



## Aalhunter33 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Klasse Zander ! Petri.......

Das sind diese Sternstunden als Angler,die man sein Leben lang nicht vergisst.


----------



## NomBre (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Vorallem das Gefühl ohne Fisch gehen zu müssen, einpacken will und plötzlich hängt da doch was dran  
Unbeschreiblich, da steigt die Motivation wieder! 

Glückwunsch, lass ihn dir schmecken.


----------



## greenRiver (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum nicht? Gerade bei derart großen Fischen, welche dem Ende ihrer Tage schon nahe sind ist es durchaus ok.
> Und ein Zander, wenn ich mal einen als Beifang erwische geht auf jeden Fall mit, egal ob 60 cm oder 100 cm.
> ...




[edit by Admin: Zum letzten Mal: Keine solchen Diskussionen in Fangmeldungsthreads, dazu gibts die C+R-Threads - das näxte mal 4 Wochen Pause!]


----------



## tonycash (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Hallo, vielen dank für eure Kommentare Eines möchte ich sagen, ich verstehe die Diskussion nicht, warun ich den nicht reinsetze... Erstmal ist es verboten in Deutschland, weshalb ich die Kritik nicht so verstehe und ob ich den esse ist doch meine sache oder? 
Er hätte es auch nicht überlebt und wäre eingegangen. 
Das war kein Strand oder so.. Ihr kennt die Spots an der Elbe wo man vom Anleger angeln kann. 

Also die Diskussion ist für mich unverständlich. Wovei jeder wissen sollte das Catch und Release verboten ist bei uns. 
Wenn ich ein kleinen fange bzw ihn nicht essen will setze ich manche trotzallem wieder rein wenn sie fit sind. 

P.s. und danke für den Tipp mit dem Gewinnspiel.


----------



## tonycash (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Ansage Admin *(nicht zu diskutieren, zu befolgen):
> 
> Zu mitnehmen oder zurücksetzen  braucht (UND GIBT) es keinerlei Diskussion bei uns im Forum bei Fangmeldungen.
> 
> ...




Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



tonycash schrieb:


> . Erstmal ist es verboten in Deutschland, weshalb ich die Kritik nicht so verstehe und ob ich den esse ist doch meine sache oder?
> .......
> Wovei jeder wissen sollte das Catch und Release verboten ist bei uns.




Es ist NICHT verboten, den zurückzusetzen in Deutschland, C+R ist nur in 2 Bundesländern verboten, zurücksetzen da auch nur, wenn Du grundsätzlich gar keinen Fisch mitnehmen willst und nicht grundsätzlich.

Da wurde Dir Unfug erzählt (aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach von Vereins/Verbandsaufsehern/funktionären, die da oft keine Ahnung von haben).. 

Siehe dazu auch die momentan laufende juristische Debatte:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329753


*DENNOCH hast Du alles richtig gemacht,* Du DURFTEST (nicht musstest)  den mitnehmen, *also alles gut.*


----------



## tonycash (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist NICHT verboten, den zurückzusetzen in Deutschland, C+R ist nur in 2 Bundesländern verboten, zurücksetzen da auch nur, wenn Du grundsätzlich gar keinen Fisch mitnehmen willst und nicht grundsätzlich.
> 
> Da wurde Dir Unfug erzählt (aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach von Vereins/Verbandsaufsehern/funktionären, die da oft keine Ahnung von haben)..
> 
> ...



Alles klar danke. Vor kurzem hab ich gelesen, das ein Typ seinen Fang filmte den Fisch reinsetzte und das ganze veröffentlichte, daraufhin bekam er eine Anzeige von der Polizei.. Was ist denn da los?


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



tonycash schrieb:


> Hallo, vielen dank für eure Kommentare Eines möchte ich sagen, ich verstehe die Diskussion nicht, warun ich den nicht reinsetze... Erstmal ist es verboten in Deutschland, weshalb ich die Kritik nicht so verstehe und ob ich den esse ist doch meine sache oder?
> Er hätte es auch nicht überlebt und wäre eingegangen.
> Das war kein Strand oder so.. Ihr kennt die Spots an der Elbe wo man vom Anleger angeln kann.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso #6


----------



## Patrick333 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329753

hier lesen Tony. Ganz informativ!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



> Alles klar danke. Vor kurzem hab ich gelesen, das ein Typ seinen Fang filmte den Fisch reinsetzte und das ganze veröffentlichte, daraufhin bekam er eine Anzeige von der Polizei.. Was ist denn da los?





tonycash schrieb:


> Alles klar danke. Vor kurzem hab ich gelesen, das ein Typ seinen Fang filmte den Fisch reinsetzte und das ganze veröffentlichte, daraufhin bekam er eine Anzeige von der Polizei.. Was ist denn da los?


Bayern, da ist C+R aber nicht verboten, da MUSS man aber nicht geschonte Fische totschlagen (kannste dann auch in die Tonne kloppen).

Angezeigt wurde er wegen TSG (da sieh wieder juristische Debatte, die ich verlinkt habe) von PETA BEI derPolizei, nicht die Polizei hat ihn angezeigt.

Da sollte ihm nicht viel passieren wegen TSG, beim 11 AFVIG ist er aber dran..


War das hier:
Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt


----------



## tonycash (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bayern, da ist C+R aber nicht verboten, da MUSS man aber nicht geschonte Fische totschlagen (kannste dann auch in die Tonne kloppen).
> 
> Angezeigt wurde er wegen TSG (da sieh wieder juristische Debatte, die ich verlinkt habe) von PETA BEI derPolizei, nicht die Polizei hat ihn angezeigt.
> 
> ...



Genau, gut zu wissen danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

immer gerne, informieren ist hier ja unser Job ;-))


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Ganz kurz.

Sternstunde mit einer Portion Glück erlebt und deshalb ein dickes  *PETRI HEIL*
Ein (Fang)-moment der dir noch lange positiv in Erinnerung bleiben wird! :vik::m:m:m


----------



## Slick (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Petri zum Zander

Denn PB wirst wohl nicht mehr toppen können.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tonycash (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



Slick schrieb:


> Petri zum Zander
> 
> Denn PB wirst wohl nicht mehr toppen können.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk



Danke leute.. Was meinst du mit PB?


----------



## Slick (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Personal Best

Mein größter  Zander hatte 91 cm und 9,5kg und das war vor 4-5 Jahren und bis jetzt noch nicht getoppt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dachfeger (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Auch von mir ein fettes Petri. Lass ihn dir schmecken.:m


----------



## Casso (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Ich gratuliere dir herzlich, auch wenn eine gewisse Portion Neid bei mir vorhanden ist, zu diesem tollen Zander! Behalte den Abend und deine Fotos gut in Erinnerung. Solche Fische fängt man nicht alltäglich.


----------



## JottU (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Glückwunsch zu so einem Fang! #r
Bin neidisch.#d


----------



## pendejo (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Petri zu dem geilen Brocken #hWar bestimmt mal ein Zander-Drill, der etwas anderen Art. Die kleineren setzen einem meistens ja nich viel entgegen. 

Und ich hätte den auch mitgenommen! Schlimm genug, dass man sowas unter Anglern sagen muss. |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Ich freue mich über die vermehrt aufkommenden ehrlichen Glückwünsche.
Danke dafür!


----------



## ronram (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Was für ein Teil...
Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Traumfang!


----------



## Zander34 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Schöner fang [edit by Admin, siehe: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4694075#post4694075]


----------



## Zander34 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist NICHT verboten, den zurückzusetzen in Deutschland, C+R ist nur in 2 Bundesländern verboten, zurücksetzen da auch nur, wenn Du grundsätzlich gar keinen Fisch mitnehmen willst und nicht grundsätzlich.
> 
> Da wurde Dir Unfug erzählt (aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach von Vereins/Verbandsaufsehern/funktionären, die da oft keine Ahnung von haben)..
> 
> ...



Nur zur Info ... In welchen Bundesländer ist es den verboten ? |kopfkrat|


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Bayern:
Töten jedes nicht explizit durch Schonmaß und Schonzeit geschonten Fisches wg. Hege (kanste dann auch in Tonne kloppen).

Saarland und Schleswig Holstein haben Paragraphen, welche ausdrücklich catch and release verbieten, in S-H präzisiert mit im Sinne (sinngemäß) "ohne Entnahmeabsicht angeln gehen"..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

PeHei zum Zanderbrocken!


Ich meine, so einen Fisch darf man ruhig mal entnehmen. Ich habe selber schon Zander in dieser Größe verwertet, da hast du für 'ne Weile einen Vorrat an ganz köstlichen Filets. :kSchmecken lassen!

Der Fisch ist recht schlank, dürfte so um die 16/17Pfund haben.

Kleiner Tipp am Rande, wenn du die gute Lust an diesem Fang behalten willst, dann laß es dir bloß nicht einfallen, diese Fotos in einer der diversen Facebookangelgruppen zu posten. Ein Schwarm junger Aaskrähen, der angeflattert kommt und alles vollkackt, wäre ein Scheißdreck dagegen!

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp am Rande, wenn du die gute Lust an diesem Fang behalten willst, dann laß es dir bloß nicht einfallen, diese Fotos in einer der diversen Facebookangelgruppen zu posten. Ein Schwarm junger Aaskrähen, der angeflattert kommt und alles vollkackt, wäre ein Scheißdreck dagegen!


Daher passen hier Mods und Admins auf.....


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> PeHei zum Zanderbrocken!
> 
> Kleiner Tipp am Rande, wenn du die gute Lust an diesem Fang behalten willst, dann laß es dir bloß nicht einfallen, diese Fotos in einer der diversen Facebookangelgruppen zu posten. Ein Schwarm junger Aaskrähen, der angeflattert kommt und alles vollkackt, wäre ein Scheißdreck dagegen!



Ein guter und wichtiger Tipp!

Jürgen


----------



## captn-ahab (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

[edit by ADMIN: keine Fangbilddiskussion in Fangmeldungsthreads (nicht jeder ist gelernter Fotograf und hat dennoch sein Recht auf eine Erinnerung und DARF und SOLL die mit uns hier gerne teilen)]


----------



## Jockel13883 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Petri Heil zu dem tollen Zander!


----------



## captn-ahab (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

[edit by Admin: Dafür gibts andere Threads, das näxte Mal Punkte]


----------



## Schuschek (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Petri Heil @tonycash,

Glückwunsch zur Granate. Ein toller Fang#6


----------



## ronram (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Mich würde ja mal die Masse der Filets interessieren. Ich führe für meine Fänge, die ich entnehme, eine entsprechende Liste...
@tonycash, hast du da eine Kilogramm-Angabe? 

Der Brocken hat bestimmt gut was abgegeben. Ich muss aufpassen nicht mit dem Sabbern zu beginnen. 

(Und den Tipp, das nicht bei Facebook zu posten würde ich beherzigen, sonst kannst du die nächsten Wochen damit verbringen Fanatiker anzuzeigen. Wahrscheinlich​ von Beleidigung bis hin zur Bedrohung....lieber hier im AB bleiben...)


----------



## zandertex (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Fettes Petri zum Traumzander!


----------



## phirania (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

(Und den Tipp,  das nicht bei Facebook zu posten würde ich beherzigen, sonst kannst du  die nächsten Wochen damit verbringen Fanatiker anzuzeigen.  Wahrscheinlich​ von Beleidigung bis hin zur Bedrohung....lieber hier im  AB bleiben...)                                                                                                __________________

Kommt mir bekannt vor hatte das Erlebnis vor nicht langer Zeit selber hier im Board......#q #q#q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



phirania schrieb:


> (Und den Tipp,  das nicht bei Facebook zu posten würde ich beherzigen, sonst kannst du  die nächsten Wochen damit verbringen Fanatiker anzuzeigen.  Wahrscheinlich​ von Beleidigung bis hin zur Bedrohung....lieber hier im  AB bleiben...)                                                                                                __________________
> 
> Kommt mir bekannt vor hatte das Erlebnis vor nicht langer Zeit selber hier im Board......#q #q#q



Das es überhaupt so weit geht versteh ich einfach nicht. Selbst wenn man selbst die Ansicht hat große Fische zu releasen, was ja auch ok ist....aber was hab ich denn bitte mit dem Fisch eines anderen Anglers zu tun? / Was hab ich mit dem Gewässer zu tun, wo jemand anderes angelt und ich selbst wohl nie angeln werde? Kann einem doch eigentlich egal sein...da muss man sich nicht einmischen.

Petri zum schönen Zander


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Das es überhaupt so weit geht versteh ich einfach nicht. Selbst wenn man selbst die Ansicht hat große Fische zu releasen, was ja auch ok ist....aber was hab ich denn bitte mit dem Fisch eines anderen Anglers zu tun? / Was hab ich mit dem Gewässer zu tun, wo jemand anderes angelt und ich selbst wohl nie angeln werde? Kann einem doch eigentlich egal sein...da muss man sich nicht einmischen.
> 
> Petri zum schönen Zander



Auch wenn es dein Hausgewässer ist ist es ok .


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

*Ansage Admin (die letzte, ab hier Sperre und Punkte):*

Man KANN das alles diskutieren, wie man die besten Fotos macht, C+R ja oder nein etc.!!

In den dafür bereits vorhandene Threads!

Z. B.:
catch & release
Da gibts bereits über 5350 Antworten - genügend Stoff zu lesen und um mit zu diskutieren.

Aber es braucht NIEMAND den Oberlehrer spielen, für jemand der sich wie hier über seinen Fang freut und den mitteilt, nur weil jemand meint, das selber besser zu wissen und anders gemacht zu haben. 

WEDER jemand der am maulen ist, weil nach Ansicht Fische mitgenommen werden MÜSS(T)EN!!!!

NOCH jemand, der meint, Fische MÜSS(T)EN zurückgesetzt werden!

*Wer einen Fisch zurücksetzt, darf das, und wird bei uns nicht angemacht!

Wer einen Fisch nach den Regeln mitnimmt, darf das und wird bei uns nicht angemacht!*

Wer meint, ein hier eingestelltes Fangfoto stört sein persönliches Wohlergehen/Schönheitsempfinden, der soll wegschauen und dem Fänger seine Freude lasen.

*Nicht jeder ist Profifotograf, für viele sind das Ausnahmefische in Ausnahmesitutationen, wo in Aufregung nicht immer Bildaussschnitt, Belichtung oder Motivwahl stimmt. *

Wem das aber so wichtig ist mit Fotos, der kann dann gerne PER PN den folgenden Link dem Fänger/Fotografen weiterschicken:
 Fangfotos für Laien - worauf achten?

Und damit ist diese Diskussion hier endgültig durch!

DANKE!


----------



## zanderzone (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Verstehe nicht, dass hier gleich immer mit Punkten uns Sperre gedroht wird.. Viele haben halt eine andere Meinung! Ein dickes Petri zu wünschen, steht eigentlich außer Frage, weil der Fisch absolut geil ist, aber man darf auch schreiben, wenn einem was nicht gefällt und Zandern mit aufgeschlietzten Kehlen gefallen halt vielen Leuten nicht.

Am besten erst ein paar Fotos machen und dann das Messer ansetzen, sieht auch viel besser aus! ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Man kann das jederzeit in den dafür passenden und existenten Threads diskutieren - meine Ansage war klar:


> "Man KANN das alles diskutieren, wie man die besten Fotos macht, C+R ja oder nein etc.!!
> 
> *In den dafür bereits vorhandene Threads!
> 
> Und damit ist diese Diskussion hier endgültig durch!*"


Aber eben nicht in Fangmeldungsthreads wie hier.
Damit also die Konsequenz mit Verwarnung...


----------



## pike van dijk (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

[edit by Admin - manche wollens nicht lernen, 4 Wochen Sperre]


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Nochmal zur erinnerung:
*Ansage Admin (die letzte, ab hier Sperre und Punkte):*

Man KANN das alles diskutieren, wie man die besten Fotos macht, C+R ja oder nein etc.!!

In den dafür bereits vorhandene Threads!

Z. B.:
catch & release
Da gibts bereits über 5350 Antworten - genügend Stoff zu lesen und um mit zu diskutieren.

Aber es braucht NIEMAND den Oberlehrer spielen, für jemand der sich wie hier über seinen Fang freut und den mitteilt, nur weil jemand meint, das selber besser zu wissen und anders gemacht zu haben. 

WEDER jemand der am maulen ist, weil nach Ansicht Fische mitgenommen werden MÜSS(T)EN!!!!

NOCH jemand, der meint, Fische MÜSS(T)EN zurückgesetzt werden!

*Wer einen Fisch zurücksetzt, darf das, und wird bei uns nicht angemacht!

Wer einen Fisch nach den Regeln mitnimmt, darf das und wird bei uns nicht angemacht!*

Wer meint, ein hier eingestelltes Fangfoto stört sein persönliches Wohlergehen/Schönheitsempfinden, der soll wegschauen und dem Fänger seine Freude lasen.

*Nicht jeder ist Profifotograf, für viele sind das Ausnahmefische in Ausnahmesitutationen, wo in Aufregung nicht immer Bildaussschnitt, Belichtung oder Motivwahl stimmt. *

Wem das aber so wichtig ist mit Fotos, der kann dann gerne PER PN den folgenden Link dem Fänger/Fotografen weiterschicken:
 Fangfotos für Laien - worauf achten?

*Und damit ist diese Diskussion hier endgültig durch!*

DANKE!


----------



## ronram (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Guter Job @ Thomas. 
An der Stelle möchte ich mal ein dickes Lob aussprechen.
Woanders bekämen die Hass-Kommentare noch Rückendeckung.

Gut, dass es das AB gibt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Nur um das klarzustellen:
*Wenn andersrum (passiert auch oft genug) jemand hier angegangen wird, weil er zurückgesetzt hat, läuft das GENAUSO wie hier beim mitnehmen und der wird genauso vor Hasskommentaren geschützt.*

Das gilt bei uns IMMER!!! 

Das wird NICHT in Fangmeldungsthreads diskutiert, sondern in den dafür passenden.

PUNKT!!

Die einen habens begriffen, die anderen werdens begreifen,  der Rest wird auf Facebook verwiesen/verbannt zum austoben...


----------



## Vanner (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Super Fisch, fettes Petri zu der Granate.#6


----------



## pendejo (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Paar schöne Fotos von den Filets, gerne auch in zubereiteter Form, wären noch super  Sollten ja bestimmt 6-7kg hängen bleiben. Allein die Bäckchen reichen ja bestimmt fast für eine Mahlzeit :k


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Für Schlemmer:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266213


----------



## bazawe (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Petri zum Traumzander


----------



## tonycash (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Wenn man mich kritisiert weil die Kehle des Fisches durchgeschnitten ist, da ist er bei mir an der richtigen Adresse 
Mach mal lieber die Augen auf und zeige deine anteilnahme an unserem Weltgeschehen wo unschuldige täglich geschlachtet werdn und ausgebeutet. Kriege werden geführt, da höre ich nichts von diesen Kandidaten. Sie rollen ihre Augen wenn man probleme anspricht aber heulen und jammern bei jeder kleinigkeit. 
Da findet man bei mir keinen wunden Punkt. Wie schon geschrieben, achten nicht alle auf die perfekte ausleuchtung etc.  Aber so schlimm finde ich die Bilder jetzt nicht. Musste andere Angler bitten mich zu fotografieren weil ich alleine los war.
Ich bin froh überhaupt ein Foto zu haben. Ging schnell alles.
ich glaube eher da spricht der Neid. Abgesehen davon sehe ich kein problem und eigentlich ganz zufriedn mit dem Foto. Erinnerung und jeder kann sehen was für Kapitaler Zander das ist. Die durchgeschnittene Kehle bevorzuge ich eher, als den armen Fisch nsch einem Drill noch zum posieren zu nutzen der lebendige Fisch der keine Luft einatmen kann und erstickt wöhrend der Angler sich erfreut an dem schönen Tier. 
Hauptsache schönes Foto. Wenn ich ein Fisch fange und den mitnehme, lasse ich mir keine 15 min Zeit um ihn schön auszuleuchten, der bekommt sofort ein knüppel auf dem Kopf und wird Tot gemacht damit er nicht leidet.. Ich bin kein Matze Koch "möchtegern" der damit Geld verdienen will. 
Und ich bin echt überrascht über diejenigen, die so tun als würde ihnen das wohlbefinden des Fisches interessieren, die meisten von denen gucken sich Kriegsfilme an und Kriegspropaganda und lieben Gewalt, sie können nicht genug bekommen und so einer will dir erzählen was du falsch machst? Wie gesagt da ist er bei mir an der richtigen Adresse Sowas brauch man sich nicht vorwerfen zu lassen. Und ich brauche mich nicht rechtfertigen wie ich Tiere behandel. 

Aber die Diskussion ist ja beendet. Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Leute eher Neid empfinden und sich aufspielen. 
Danke für die netten Kommentare. 

Zu der frage wegen den Filetstücken. Da ist einiges dran gewesen. Der Fisch wog mind. 10kg hatte ein gutes Gewicht. 
Musste ihn mehrmals absetzen auf dem Weg nachhause, si gross das er über die Schulter genommen werden konnte 
Aber das war nicht der letzte, ich hoffe noch mehr zu fangen und beim nächsten Foto werde ich nicht darauf achten ob ich es jemanden gerecht mache. Natürlich ist es kein schöner anblick aber was erwartest du? Das ist angeln.  
Muss selbst sagen abgesehen von irgendwelchen kommentaren, ich hatte ein schlechtes gewissen den Fisch überhaupt zu töten. Ich lasse sie gerne frei aber das entscheidet jeder Angler selbst. Die verfassung des Tieres ist ja auch wichtig wen man ihn nicht essen möchte.. 

Ich habe früh angefangen zu angeln und habe schon kapitale Friedfische gefangen, nach einigen Jahren pause hab ich wieder angefangen mit dem Angeln und Ausrüstung zusammen gekauft. Ich möchte noch paar mehr solcher kapitaler Fische fangen, ich finde die Foren sind gut zum austausch von fängen um zu wissen was los ist und sich allgemein auszutauschen. Erfahrene Angler können Tipps weitergeben etc. 
Diskussionen sind ja kein problem, aber aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen muss auch nicht sein. 
Aber bisher gab es kaum negative kommentare in diesem Forum.


----------



## fishhawk (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Hallo,



> Aber bisher gab es kaum negative kommentare in diesem Forum.



Weil hier ein Moderator darauf achtet.:m


----------



## phirania (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Weil hier ein Moderator darauf achtet.:m




Nicht nur Einer....:m |rolleyes#6


----------



## NomBre (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Das ist halt wie in einem Verein. Fängste nix - biste blöd. Fängste was großes - biste a blöd! 

Ich geh angeln, weil ich Fisch essen will.


----------



## Wingsuiter (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Petri, toller Fisch!!
 Und lass ihn dir schmecken!#6

 Was für einen Köderfisch hast du denn verwendet?


----------



## Casso (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Schön zu lesen dass du dir die Freude nicht nehmen lässt! Und auch an dieser Stelle nochmal ein großes Lob an Thomas & Co! Immer ehrlich und direkt aber auch fair! Und, mein Gott, wie schnell ihr auf die Beiträge reagiert und sie ggfs. aus dem Verkehr zieht. Hut ab, egal welche Fraktion es unterm Strich betrifft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Danke Dir.


----------



## Casso (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Immer wieder gerne.


----------



## tonycash (9. August 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Schade.. ich hab mir ja gute chancen eingeredet das Köderset zu gewinnen mit meinem Zander aber anscheinend hab ich nicht gewonnen


----------



## Jose (9. August 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



tonycash schrieb:


> Schade.. ich hab mir ja gute chancen eingeredet das Köderset zu gewinnen mit meinem Zander aber anscheinend hab ich nicht gewonnen




kann ich verstehen...

a b e r, so'n köderset kannste dir immer kaufen, so'n zander ist womöglich (hoffentlich nicht #6) DER fisch deines lebens.
zetti 96 cm, da träumen wir alle doch ziemlich feucht von.

hätt ich auch gern mal


----------



## Fruehling (9. August 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich kenn den Fisch! :q

Laß ihn dir schmecken, Petri!


----------



## Deep Down (9. August 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich kenn den Fisch! :q



So unter uns, wie war er denn? Nett oder eher unausstehlich?


----------



## Santy (9. August 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Leute gibt's ...


----------



## Fruehling (9. August 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> So unter uns, wie war er denn? Nett oder eher unausstehlich?



Quietschfidel...


----------



## Deep Down (10. August 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Quietschfidel...



Nun ist Aus die Maus und Schluß mit lustig!


----------



## W-Lahn (10. August 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



tonycash schrieb:


> Schade.. ich hab mir ja gute chancen eingeredet das Köderset zu gewinnen mit meinem Zander aber anscheinend hab ich nicht gewonnen



Das ist doch eine Verlosung und kein Wettbewerb #d


----------



## zanderzone (10. August 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Ab 100 cm wäre das Set drin gewesen, aber bei 96... Das reicht noch lange nicht aus für ein Set!|wavey::vik:


----------



## tonycash (10. August 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Ich dachte jeden Monat wird auf Grund der Fänge an den Bildern ausgesucht wer gewonnen hat. 
100cm ist mein nächstes Ziel Solche Rapfen sollen ja sogar in der Elbe schwimmen, das wäre auch was


----------



## Nordan (10. August 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



tonycash schrieb:


> Ich dachte jeden Monat wird auf Grund der Fänge an den Bildern ausgesucht wer gewonnen hat.
> 100cm ist mein nächstes Ziel Solche Rapfen sollen ja sogar in der Elbe schwimmen, das wäre auch was



Und wer bürdet es sich aus einen Fisch über den anderen zu stellen?|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*



tonycash schrieb:


> Ich dachte jeden Monat wird auf Grund der Fänge an den Bildern* ausgesucht* wer gewonnen hat.
> 100cm ist mein nächstes Ziel Solche Rapfen sollen ja sogar in der Elbe schwimmen, das wäre auch was



Ausgelost, nicht ausgesucht....

Je öfter Du also verschiedene Fänge meldest, desto größer ist die Chance, dass es Dich erwischt ..


----------



## tonycash (14. August 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Achso, ich hatte mir das ganze  nur oberflächlich angesehen aber deshalb posteten viele auch ihre kleinen Fänge. 
Jetzt weiss ich Bescheid danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2017)

*AW: 96cm Zander Billwerder Bucht gefangen*

Kein Thema - dazu sind wir da ;-)


----------

